# New addition to the family...



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Picked up two albino bristlenose plecos today. Male/Female pretty sure. I picked em up for $6 a peice because of me bringing in the Clown Loaches so I saved about $12. No pictures yet but soon. BTW I know some of you breed them... how exactly does that work and will they do that in my 55g?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Update, havent seen the male since yesterday but I think he is in the pot, and the female also sits in the pot. hmmm maybe they will breed?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

cool! i think mp? said theyre easier to breed in a ten gallon so the male can trap the female.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I must say that they have cleaned every inch of algae in that tank! Wow Better than any ole common I have ever had... hope they breed!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

You can do it Lexus! Good luck.


----------

